# Amlogic S912



## balanga (Jan 6, 2018)

Is there any chance of getting FreeBSD running on an Amlogic S912 system? 

I just came across a Khadas VIM2 Max TV Box which looks interesting....

It comes with an ARM Cortex-A53 processor.


----------



## acheron (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't think so, the amlogic documentation is generally pure crap. We don't event have s905 support and we are probably ditching odroid-c1 https://reviews.freebsd.org/D13627


----------



## Awefek (Dec 15, 2018)

Да я недавно запустил, получилось хорошо. Я действительно доверяю этому телевизор окно.

Yes, I recently launched, it turned out well. I really trust this tv box.


----------



## balanga (Jul 8, 2019)

Any chance of getting FreeBSD working on this box?


----------



## balanga (Jul 8, 2019)

acheron said:


> I don't think so, the amlogic documentation is generally pure crap. We don't event have s905 support and we are probably ditching odroid-c1 https://reviews.freebsd.org/D13627



Strange that the Odroid C1 Wiki was last edited 2019-03-18 23:03:38 by EmmanuelVadot and there is no mention of this.


----------



## acheron (Jul 9, 2019)

He just added on top of the page: 





> WARNING: Support for Amlogic is old and never really evolved since the commit, using this platform isn't advised


Removal of odroidc1 was mentionned a few times on irc, but there are pushback from some members of the community so it'll just bitrot forever in the tree.


----------



## BuzzMarshall (Jul 9, 2019)

hm... not sure what happened to my earlier post...must not have met the moderators approval for some reason...

I'll say this just to try and dis-spell any misleading ideas and be honest about what some are wanting to attempt...

i would agree that Documentation for Amlogic is sketchy and up till now pretty much anyone that is trying to offer any fixes or box images are basically just working off Amlogic's bsp support stuff which is not complete and limited the current images being producted by a variety of projects trying provide solutions for the End Users wanting a *nix system on their device to old outdated kernels and missing Userland Api's making the GPU performance sub par on devices capable of much more...
but based on what is actually known both publicly and privately there is more then enough to make Amlogic drivers under linux because its actually been done but kept private for a variety of reasons...

The real question is whether or not making the appropriate adjustments can allow us to create a working Bsd platform as well... All of the people involved realize the amount of time and effort its going to take to go down this rabbit hole but just because of because a bunch of public coders can't really has no bearing on it one way or another... This is 2019 and how many times in the past has the masses including the so-called experts saying things could never be done only to end up being proven wrong... I believe theres many types of human's and some like to stretch boundaries while others like to sit and use their ignorance as a limitation to put their brains to sleep and just become social creatures. 

So to the linux guys that say it can't be, that's fine but please don't use your lack of willingness to try as a excuse to say it can't be done as until someone actually try's who knows... No one in the public has any idea of the skill set of the people behind willing to try and because most have very little social status as thats not their thing but honestly it has nothing to do with what they can and can't do as some of the other experts appear to think...

This much i do know and that is there is now going to be a group of people putting their time and effort into seeing where this can go on a either a pure BSD platform or a Hybrid mix between the platform and Userland...

Its not only because some of us think that bsd would be a better platform but the licensing under BSD's is more suited to keeping the fixes protected rather then out in the open where Amlogic and the rest of the free-loaders can exploit for their own finacial gain which is already a big issue elsewhere... Simply meaning the enduser benefits as they gain what they want which is a properly working system while protecting all the people willing to put their time into trying to see this come outta the pipe into the real world.

I am hoping that with the expertise of this place and all the Bsd knowledge here that as we go we can contribute here in ways up till now not really happening and keep things to real discussions without causing any grieve here for anyone... and to the people here i would say that if i over step or say or act in a manner not within the guidelines i ask you let me know as i am new here and honestly have no problem adapting to the standards expected...

thanx... buzz


----------

